# Ebooks That Every Investor Should Read



## izabelle (5 September 2014)

Here is a list of free trading eBooks and free trading courses to aid you in your trading.
Right click on a link and hit “save link as…” to save the free trading eBooks to your computer.

Reminiscences of a Stock Operator - A true classic. A must read for every trader, and one of my favorite books of all time.

The Original Turtle Trading Rules - Rules of the “Turtle Traders;” one of the greatest trading experiments conducted.

Trend Determination - A Quick, Accurate and Effective Methodology using RSI - A great guide for using the RSI in ways not commonly taught.

Forex Seasonal Patterns eBook - The seasonal patterns of the EUR/USD, GBP/USD, USD/JPY, AUD/USD, USD/CAD and Dollar Index by Cory Mitchell, CMT.

A Six Part Study Guide to Market Profile - The Chicago Board of Trade’s (CBOT) six part guide to using Market Profile.

Core Point and Figure Chart Patterns - An introduction to Point and Figure charting and patterns.

How I Made $2,000,000 in the Stock Market by Nicholas Darvas – Darvas Box is a fairly well known indicator now, but here is the book by the man who started it, and made millions from the method.

How George Soros Knows What He Knows  - Towards a General Theory of Reflexivity by Flavia Cymbalista, Ph.D. – An academic paper which looks at George Soros, his ideas and his success.

Calming The Mind So The Body Can Perform by Robert M. Nideffer, Ph.D.  – A 9 page eBook on getting into “the zone” for peak mental and physical performance. The article used athletes in the examples, but it is also applicable to traders.

Day Traders Bible – My Secrets of Day Trading by Richard D. Wyckoff – Written in 1919 this is one of my favorite stock trading books next to Reminiscences of a Stock Operator. While the book is old it is loaded with usable and applicable information for today’s trader.

Extraordinary Popular Delusions and the Madness of Crowds by Charles Mackay – A classic, and extensive, book on bubbles and the irrationality of crowds first published in 1841. This was the precursor to more recent books such as Irrational Exuberance.

18 Trading Champions Share Their Keys_to Top Trading Profits

Coders Guru Full Course - MetaTrader 4 Code Guide by Coder’s Guru

http://vantagepointtrading.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Market_Profile_Basics.pdf - Jayanthi Gopalakrishnan

Thank You For Reading


----------

